# MRC Prodigy and power districts?



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello... anyone with experience with MRC DCC systems and power districts? I am using Prodigy Express, N scale, and would like to get at least my yard on a separate breaker. I am told PSX breakers are incompatible with the MRC systems. I have recently found out myself that MRC power district breakers seem to be incompatible with their own auto-reverse module -- the power district breaker trips every time the auto-reverse module does its thing. Will a Digitrax PM42 for sure do the job? Any help is appreciated!

Jeff


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Jeff -- I've had an MRC system (first Express, later upgraded to Prodigy wireless) for 10 years now with no issues. However, I don't have power districts, and I freely admit that electrical issues are not my strong suit when it comes to model railroading skills.

with that out of the way, and before all the MRC Haters hop in, let me ask you an obvious question: are you sure the reversers are wired and isolated correctly? The reversing loop should be electrically isolated from the reversing loop controller. Also, the Express isn't a very powerful system. Is it possible that you're simply overloading it when the auto-reverser kicks in? I don't think the Express is really designed to handle multiple power districts. Remember, though, I'm a moron when it comes to electrical issues.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a prdoigy express, and have added a express2 handheld also ... One reversing loop on my wye with a MRC A/R unit ... I 'kinda' have eight power districts, with indicator lights and seperate wiring to each district, but at this point I have never cut the track and put in insalted joints to seperate these districts, so effectively only district...when a short [derail or me leaving something on track] happens all the lights dim.. this also happens when the A/R unit switches, the lights used to dim momentarily .. used to, i upgraded the power supply transformer, and the dimming is now just a quick 'flicker' ... I have no experience with other breakers at all, but i suspect that mrc A/R, [which is not adjustable] is tripping your breakers due to the time it takes to switch [it's a mechanical relay], and the trip current needed to make the A/R unit 'flip' .. you may have to change your 1.6amp power transformer, [or add a booster], or change to an electronic [adjustable trip current] auto reverse module, perhaps both??


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Is the sensitivity on the MRC A/R unit adjustable?

Reading what you guys are saying about it, shorting
and dimming lights, it seems to me the unit is not
switching fast enough.

I use the Bachmann reverse loop controller and there is
no dimming or shorting when a loco spans the insulators,
but I did have to adjust the sensitivity control to achieve
smooth operation.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the MRC Auto Reverse Controller AD520 is not adjustable, and is a relatively slow switching mechanical relay ..here is a link to show A/R module comparisons ..
http://www.litchfieldstation.com/xcart/home.php?cat=55 ..
also a more detailed explanation at ..
http://tonystrains.com/dcc-auto-reversers/ , and
http://www.amhobby.com/products/tech/generic/guide_areversers.html


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*not enough power*



CTValleyRR said:


> Jeff -- I've had an MRC system (first Express, later upgraded to Prodigy wireless) for 10 years now with no issues. However, I don't have power districts, and I freely admit that electrical issues are not my strong suit when it comes to model railroading skills.
> 
> with that out of the way, and before all the MRC Haters hop in, let me ask you an obvious question: are you sure the reversers are wired and isolated correctly? The reversing loop should be electrically isolated from the reversing loop controller. Also, the Express isn't a very powerful system. Is it possible that you're simply overloading it when the auto-reverser kicks in? I don't think the Express is really designed to handle multiple power districts. Remember, though, I'm a moron when it comes to electrical issues.


Thanks CTValleyRR.... the MRC auto-reversers have been installed for quite some time and have always worked fine for me. They have never caused the Express's breaker to trip, but do cause the separate MRC power district breaker to trip. I think you are correct about the Express's low power -- that is what I am getting on another forum, too. Right now I am thinking more power and more capable breakers, and maybe even more capable A/R components.


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*upgrade everything....*



wvgca said:


> I have a prdoigy express, and have added a express2 handheld also ... One reversing loop on my wye with a MRC A/R unit ... I 'kinda' have eight power districts, with indicator lights and seperate wiring to each district, but at this point I have never cut the track and put in insalted joints to seperate these districts, so effectively only district...when a short [derail or me leaving something on track] happens all the lights dim.. this also happens when the A/R unit switches, the lights used to dim momentarily .. used to, i upgraded the power supply transformer, and the dimming is now just a quick 'flicker' ... I have no experience with other breakers at all, but i suspect that mrc A/R, [which is not adjustable] is tripping your breakers due to the time it takes to switch [it's a mechanical relay], and the trip current needed to make the A/R unit 'flip' .. you may have to change your 1.6amp power transformer, [or add a booster], or change to an electronic [adjustable trip current] auto reverse module, perhaps both??


Thanks... I'm thinking time to upgrade everything. And nice looking Squirrel Creek Railroad!


----------



## jtc (Nov 15, 2012)

*no adjustments*



DonR said:


> Is the sensitivity on the MRC A/R unit adjustable?
> 
> Reading what you guys are saying about it, shorting
> and dimming lights, it seems to me the unit is not
> ...


Thanks Don... the MRC A/Rs and district breakers are non-adjustable. Completely wrapped in shrink tubing.


----------

